# FreeBSD doesn't starting after restart



## Demogo1 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have Hyper-V with Freebsd 12 on vitrual machine.  I intalled web server (apache, php, mysql) on freebsd.
After hard restarting my hyper-v server (press power button on server)  FreeBSD doesn't work, mysql doesn't mount database.
I have more troubles with database files.
But, if i stoping all services before restart, then my FreeBSD worked fine!
What's going on?


----------



## yuripv (Aug 29, 2019)

So it's mysql not starting correctly after unclean shutdown and not FreeBSD?  What errors are you seeing exactly?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

With VMWare, VirtualBox and FreeBSD's own bhyve the VM is sent an ACPI power signal, this causes the VM to do a clean shutdown. It sounds like your configuration just kills the VM without a proper shutdown. This can cause all sorts of caches to not be written to disk, corrupting your database files.


----------



## Demogo1 (Aug 29, 2019)

SirDice said:


> With VMWare, VirtualBox and FreeBSD's own bhyve the VM is sent an ACPI power signal, this causes the VM to do a clean shutdown. It sounds like your configuration just kills the VM without a proper shutdown. This can cause all sorts of caches to not be written to disk, corrupting your database files.


yes, i guess.
What can i correct it? Maybe rc.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

Demogo1 said:


> What can i correct it? Maybe rc.conf?


It's not the FreeBSD side you need to configure. I have zero Hyper-V experience so I cannot tell you how or what.


----------

